# Cleaning/Maintaining TT MK2 Advise



## audilover88

Hey guys so :mrgreen: I now have a new wife called MK2 haha    :mrgreen: :mrgreen: .
I just wanted to know what do you guys use to clean the dash area and particularly the door area as in my tt s line when you walk in and open the car doors theres a big door strip in silver saying TT. I just wondered what you guys use to clean it all and was interested . Also is there anything bodywork wise thats good against hairline light scratches? bodywork protection?
I read that some people on here only service there cars with audi official coolant and screen fluid etc. Is that what you all do? 
Please let me know  the wife needs to be loooked after :mrgreen: :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## BlackTipReefShark

theres always a packet of baby wipes in the glovey which i use now and again to wipe down inside, door sills etc. doesn't take long and car normally pretty spotless so one or two wipes and its job done


----------



## audilover88

baby wipes? oh wow..do they not cause rust or any chemical issues or stains against the dashboard surfaces?


----------



## brittan

It's a similar philosophy to some of us using Johnsons baby bath for washing the car - if it's safe on your baby's bum . . . . .etc.

That said, I use 303 Aerospace Protectant for the interior, engine and underside plastics.


----------



## SwissJetPilot

Many of the products like Armor-All, leave a residue which can build up over time. The idea the Armor-all somehow provides extra UV protection is a bit pointless since the todays plastics, like the top of the dash board, are PVC which already have a UV component in the material.

Ever notice that foggy mist on your windshield that builds up over time? If you use Armor-All, it's vaporizing and depositing onto the glass. Most automotive plastics, especially the older vehicles that had vinyl rather than PVC, will out-gas in high temps - but why add to the problem?

Personally, I think these products are a waste of money and who wants a shiny dash anyway? It has a pebble matte finish for a reason - to reduce sun glare. I always cringe when people spray their interior with Armor-All as the over spray end up on the steering wheel, knobs, radio, switches, windshield, etc. If you do decide to use it because you like the look, spray it into the CLOTH, not onto the DASH.

If not baby wipes, then just a damp cloth to pick up the dust and dirt.

Now for the leather seats (especially for roadsters) cleaning and treating the leather annually, along with the top, does make sense over the long haul.

If you want to really protect your dash, use a good fitting sunshade during the summer months when you park it outside. You can even throw a towel over it and even cover the steering wheel.

Just my two cents worth.


----------



## Graham'sTT

+1 for the damp cloth.
It's all you need providing the surfaces are clean to start with.
I've bought only second hand since 1986 and spend the first few weeks of ownership getting areas like interior, door sills, inside door, bonnet and boot shuts properly clean (well to my standard at any rate). Thereafter a quick wipe at the end of a car washing session is all most of these areas need.
I also hate products on dash and similar areas that leave a shine, like something from the 1970s. Damp cloth now and again, and an occasional dust with a micro-fibre cloth. Small detail brush to get the dust off the instruments. Glass cleaner on the inside of the window glass 2 or 3 times a year. Rain X on the outside glass.


----------



## audilover88

thanks for the advise guys..am using babywipe for now but will go onto the damp spray.to keep the carpet at its best any advice for stains/that colour fresh look carpet?


----------



## YELLOW_TT

I just wash mine with the same shampoo I wash the body with


----------



## pewpew

wouldnt use babies wipes or any wet wipes, especially if they contain alcohol as they accelerate degradation of plastics.

Get yourself a interior spray like autoglyms interior shampoo, spray onto a microfibre cloth NOT onto the surface. Or the spray will hit more than you want and get on glass etc..

As for the door sill, for light soiling repeat above. heavy soiling spray the same interior shampoo into a detailing brush and use circular motion to create a lather and wipe away before it dries.


----------



## blaird03

Tesco face wipes.. £1 a pack - used them for years (on the car).
Great for the dash / doors etc and would not use anything else.


----------



## audilover88

thanks guys gerat suggestions..whats the best way to learn how to proeprly wash a car like the tt..videos?


----------



## Delta4

Check out ammo nyc or forensic detailing on youtube.


----------



## audilover88

thanks noticed some scratches on where the handle is to move the seats forward too and back of the front seats..whats best to polish them out/clean?


----------



## Le Smith

Bit Story 
Can you take look at my interior ( BMW Z3) sure .Opened the door take look in What the F!!K you used here. Interior parts melted soft etc Reply Oven Cleaner after picking myself up of the floor with laughter Told the guy he needed new interior parts. Luckily for him he worked for BMW parts arrived problem sorted.

Always try out non related car cleaning products before attempting destroying your interior. 
This is a true story the guy involved was a Head Designer for BMW The mind boggles at what some people do.
Yes I know Baby wipes face wipes etc are not going cause any issues, used them myself but beware if it's in the bathroom cabinet or under the sink it's there for a reason.
By the way make sure your Baby wipes are S!!T Free

Happy Cleaning.


----------



## audilover88

thanks for confirming lee i was worried using babywipes..but omg thats funny!!

I have some light scratches on where you push the car seat down to let the rear passengers in on the TT, they were on the vehicle when I got it..can you guys/girls advise what would be the best way to polish it out?


----------

